# Tinc. Tank Build and Current Pics



## flamesbane (Aug 15, 2011)

Building:

































































*Now:*


----------



## moose35 (Aug 15, 2011)

looks good.
what kind of clay? how is it holding up?



moose


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 16, 2011)

moose35 said:


> looks good.
> what kind of clay? how is it holding up?
> 
> 
> ...


Kitty Litter, and really well. I built this tank in January. Initially I had some problems with one side drying out and cracking, but I redid the tank lid and now have no problems. I have had several volunteer plants pop up in the background, which is really cool.


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks great! 55 gallon? 

Can we get a shot of the whole tank?


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 19, 2011)

40 gallon breeder, I'll have to take a good one.


----------



## telaranabella (Aug 19, 2011)

Your tank looks really cool! I was wondering what kind of vine you have in there, in the last photo on the right? I'm looking for some good plants to provide some cover in some of my cages.


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 19, 2011)

telaranabella said:


> Your tank looks really cool! I was wondering what kind of vine you have in there, in the last photo on the right? I'm looking for some good plants to provide some cover in some of my cages.


Wandering Jew "Burgundy" I can send you 2 cuttings for the cost of shipping ($4-5 for priority.) It grows very fast, and is a great little plant.


----------



## telaranabella (Aug 19, 2011)

flamesbane said:


> Wandering Jew "Burgundy" I can send you 2 cuttings for the cost of shipping ($4-5 for priority.) It grows very fast, and is a great little plant.


Fast growing is always good. It is a really pretty plant. Cuttings would be awesome. PM me and I can give you my address etc.


----------

